# is it easier to buy or make



## crazy_wolf (Jul 22, 2009)

ive been thinking about getting a fursuit but nobofy and i mean NOBODY out of the computer knows of me being a furry frankly cause im scared they might try to set me on fire or in my dads case give me an exorsism

so whats the cheapest and stealthiest way of getting a fursuit i know making it is more personal but Im horrible with directions so if anyone is willing to walk me step by step i would love you or answer me


LOL long comment

edit WHY DO FURSUITS COST SO MUCH


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 22, 2009)

Tail: really fuckin' easy to make. I made my first tail yesterday in a couple hours with constant distractions. X3
Ears?: GAH!!! I don't fucking get it! why don't they work. T.T

I got designs for both of them on wolfden.critters.net (I think... better of just googling that site)
as for the rest of the suit... beats me. 

As for stealth I just said I was goin' to Gamestop (which I did so it wasn't a lie >.> <.<) and on the way there I picked up a yard of fur at Jo-annes Fabric. When I got back I just locked myself in my room for a few hours... BTW pick up anything else you need while you're there. Everything I bought was less than $20 all together.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 22, 2009)

Tails and paws are really easy to make yourself. Everything else might take some practice, I couldn't tell you anything about making a head at all tho. 

Stealth - "getting ready for Halloween early?"


----------



## Shino (Jul 22, 2009)

I have absoloutely no artistic talents when it comes to that kind of thing, so I had a suit commissioned. There was no way I was going to be able to make something that awesome on my own.

There really wasn't any problems with being stealthy. I commissioned via e-mail, paid via PayPal, and the most I had to do was explain why I was getting a package via UPS that was four feet tall from some girl in California. I told them it was computer parts.

Hiding the suit itsself, on the other hand, failed. Badly. Still, I didn't get nearly the bad reaction I was expecting. More of an "Oh, ok then." instead of the furfaggotry I was expecting from my family.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 22, 2009)

Shino said:


> I have absoloutely no artistic talents when it comes to that kind of thing, so I had a suit commissioned. There was no way I was going to be able to make something that awesome on my own.
> 
> There really wasn't any problems with being stealthy. I commissioned via e-mail, paid via PayPal, and the most I had to do was explain why I was getting a package via UPS that was four feet tall from some girl in California. I told them it was computer parts.
> 
> Hiding the suit itsself, on the other hand, failed. Badly. Still, I didn't get nearly the bad reaction I was expecting. More of an "Oh, ok then." instead of the furfaggotry I was expecting from my family.


How did they find out about it?


----------



## NoxTigress (Jul 22, 2009)

Cheapest way to get a fursuit?  Make it.

Stealthiest way to get a fursuit?  Buy it.

Easiest way?  Probably still to buy it, unless you have a fair bit of crafty talent.

Fursuits are not the easiest things to hide away though, in either owning or making, but especially if you're making one.  The fur gets absolutely EVERYWHERE.  If I even open my boxes of fur bits seem to get everywhere still.   

If you wanna try to make your own though, there are lots of tutorials floating about on the interest, and it will save you a fair chunk of money.  Plus you always have the kinda 'stealth' option of telling your folks that you wanna make your own Halloween costume... if Halloween is a plausible excuse for you anyway.  If you don't celebrate Halloween, or your parents have deemed you too old to dress up for it... well that could make things difficult.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 22, 2009)

NoxTigress said:


> your parents have deemed you too old to dress up for it... well that could make things difficult.


You are never too old to dress up for Halloween. Look at the adults who throw Halloween parties. Most of the time they require you to dress up. You only get too old for trick or teating.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 22, 2009)

crazy_wolf said:


> ive been thinking about getting a fursuit but nobofy and i mean NOBODY out of the computer knows of me being a furry frankly cause im scared they might try to set me on fire or in my dads case give me an exorsism



Then you probably don't want to, you know, get a fursuit.


----------



## Shino (Jul 22, 2009)

pixthor said:


> How did they find out about it?


I had just finished patching up a small hole and I had put the suit on to make sure I had got them all when my brother barged in (this kid _never_ knocks, btw. He'll just walk right in unannounced.) so he ended up seeing me in full suit. 'Course, he told my parents that I had some wierd animal costume, then my parents got curious... and well, things just kind of snowballed.
They know I'm a furry now, they just don't know that it's called that. They just think I'm obsessed with human-animals.

Still, I'm suprised they never made the connection, as my mom is a huge CSI fan, I expected her to go all furfag on me. Maybe the awesomeness of my suit (compared to the crap ones on the show) overwhelmed her. ^_^


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 22, 2009)

Shino said:


> I had just finished patching up a small hole and I had put the suit on to make sure I had got them all when my brother barged in (this kid _never_ knocks, btw. He'll just walk right in unannounced.) so he ended up seeing me in full suit. 'Course, he told my parents that I had some wierd animal costume, then my parents got curious... and well, things just kind of snowballed.
> They know I'm a furry now, they just don't know that it's called that. They just think I'm obsessed with human-animals.
> 
> Still, I'm suprised they never made the connection, as my mom is a huge CSI fan, I expected her to go all furfag on me. Maybe the awesomeness of my suit (compared to the crap ones on the show) overwhelmed her. ^_^


i want to see this awesome suit 

i really want a fursuit, but havent got the money to get one made, and have no artistic talent whatsoever, so making one is out of the question.


----------



## Shino (Jul 22, 2009)

rawrsome wolf said:


> i want to see this awesome suit


 And I'd love to show you pics. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find anybody to take the photos, and I can't use a camera while in suit. I've tried. I fail.

<-- There are pics on my FA site (the pawprint) that were taken by the maker while it was still in her posession, and hopefully I'll get my own pics sometime this century...

Hmm... I think I've gone off-topic...


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 22, 2009)

Shino said:


> And I'd love to show you pics. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find anybody to take the photos, and I can't use a camera while in suit. I've tried. I fail.
> 
> <-- There are pics on my FA site (the pawprint) that were taken by the maker while it was still in her posession, and hopefully I'll get my own pics sometime this century...
> 
> Hmm... I think I've gone off-topic...


oo thats awesome! love the blue XD

have you tried setting a camera to self timer and just putting it on a table and standing back? or theres the old mirror technique, o wait, you just said you couldnt use a camera in a suit, o dear im going senile XS

how much did that cuddly fellow set you back then?


----------



## Shino (Jul 22, 2009)

rawrsome wolf said:


> oo thats awesome! love the blue XD
> 
> have you tried setting a camera to self timer and just putting it on a table and standing back? or theres the old mirror technique, o wait, you just said you couldnt use a camera in a suit, o dear im going senile XS
> 
> how much did that cuddly fellow set you back then?


 Despite that we're getting horribly off-topic, I've tried the self-timer thing, but I can't get my paw back on and pose in the time allotted, and my claws don't have enough dexterity to use the touch-screen otherwise. I'm going to see if I can get one of my friends that helped me make the DTD to do it, but I haven't seen them in a while.

And it cost me about $1,300 USD. Expensive, but IMO the best purchase I've ever made.


_We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread..._


----------



## pixthor (Jul 22, 2009)

Shino said:


> I had just finished patching up a small hole and I had put the suit on to make sure I had got them all when my brother barged in (this kid _never_ knocks, btw. He'll just walk right in unannounced.) so he ended up seeing me in full suit. 'Course, he told my parents that I had some wierd animal costume, then my parents got curious... and well, things just kind of snowballed.^_^


Ouch, Good thing I don't have a brother that does that. I live in my basement so I don't have to worry about those things. XD


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 22, 2009)

Easiest way? Buy one.
Stealthiest way? Buy one.
Cheapest way? Make one.

If you want to buy one, it's going to cost a _lot_ of money. But if you buy it, you also get rid of the extra stress, time, and sweat you would use making one. Especially if you have no talent, like me. Oy, this is reminding me of how much I want a fursuit of my own... 

There's my 2Â¢.


----------



## NoxTigress (Jul 22, 2009)

pixthor said:


> You are never too old to dress up for Halloween. Look at the adults who throw Halloween. Most of the time they require you to dress up. You only get too old for trick or teating.



I'm fully aware of and support this theory.  However my loveing parents decided 12 was too old to go trick or treating.  This didn't stop me from dressing up yearly though.  Much to their annoyance.  But I know not all parents are this... demi-accepting.  ~shrugs~


----------



## pixthor (Jul 22, 2009)

NoxTigress said:


> I'm fully aware of and support this theory.  However my loveing parents decided 12 was too old to go trick or treating.  This didn't stop me from dressing up yearly though.  Much to their annoyance.  But I know not all parents are this... demi-accepting.  ~shrugs~



I think you should add the word parties after the word Halloween. In the sentence. "Look at the adults who throw halloween" Seeing as how that is what I meant.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 23, 2009)

If you are going to make a full suit it can be a bit hard to both buy and make a fursuit. Most ones who make it(for you) require a duck tape model of yourself to be sent which is gonna be a bit of a pain to make. It is going to take even more time to make the entire suit yourself,and it may not be as good as some of these makers that do this sort of thing for a living. It costs alot to get a fursuit made but with all the materials and time you need to make it on your own,it may cost a considerable price even with you doing the work. You don't have to describe your character if you are making it but really the quality may suffer,especially if this is the first time you ever made a fursuit. If you choose to make one,I suggest getting alot of advice from fursuit makers. And it may be hard to hide all the components from your parents so I suggest saving up and getting a quality suit from a maker,but you need to make sure you can find a place to store a full suit first! A ear and tail set is always nice too and you can make those but you might get a better quality one from a maker,I am going to comission one myself as soon as the person I asked for a price inquiry from replies. But if you are a more crafty type of person that likes making things,maybe you might want to make one yourself,but either way a tail and ear set will be much less questionable and is easily hidden. Good luck on whatever you end up with.:3


----------



## crazy_wolf (Jul 23, 2009)

SHINO shut up ur about to make me go bustin in my moms room look her dead in the face after she wakes upand say 
DO YOU KNOW?!
know what
THAT IM A FURRY
then i have no idea what will happen


----------



## pixthor (Jul 23, 2009)

crazy_wolf said:


> SHINO shut up ur about to make me go bustin in my moms room look her dead in the face after she wakes upand say
> DO YOU KNOW?!
> know what
> THAT IM A FURRY
> then i have no idea what will happen


roflmfao!!! NEVER tell anyone you are a furry. EVER it will literally kill your life.


----------



## crazy_wolf (Jul 23, 2009)

pixthor said:


> roflmfao!!! NEVER tell anyone you are a furry. EVER it will literally kill your life.


well im mainly afraid of SOME people might try to set me on fire im not exagerating


----------



## Shino (Jul 23, 2009)

crazy_wolf said:


> SHINO shut up ur about to make me go bustin in my moms room look her dead in the face after she wakes upand say
> DO YOU KNOW?!
> know what
> THAT IM A FURRY
> then i have no idea what will happen


 Your grammar fail makes me cranky.
If you do do that, be sure to get a video of it, so the rest of us can laugh at with you.


crazy_wolf said:


> well im mainly afraid of SOME people might try to set me on fire *im not exagerating*


 Yes, you are.


----------



## crazy_wolf (Jul 24, 2009)

no my some kids at school tried to set flame to one of the schools known furries

they failed


----------



## Uro (Jul 24, 2009)

Buying it is way easier and you won't scare people with it either because it will actually look decent. Your first two (or three) suits are gonna look bad because it's a learning thing.


----------



## crazy_wolf (Jul 24, 2009)

Uro said:


> Buying it is way easier and you won't scare people with it either because it will actually look decent. Your first two (or three) suits are gonna look bad because it's a learning thing.


 the only thing stoping me is MONEY
i cant get a fucking job because no one wants to hire me even though i volunteer regularly every weekend for the past year

DO YOU KNOW HOW MANY HOURS THAT IS


----------



## Jiyiki (Jul 24, 2009)

I would say its easier to buy.  But if your short on money, its probably a better idea to make it, and the more you make the better you get .  The stealthiest way, of course, would be to buy it.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jul 24, 2009)

I made my partial by hand, which cost somewhere between $20 and $50. 
I'm now currently making a fullsuit (also in time for halloween) and I expect it to cost over $100, since the head is being commished by Isabella Price and I'm ordering fur over the internets.

My entire family- and a few others- knows that I'm a furry so I don't have to hide this stuff from them. (my brother did try to kill me, but he's a troll so what do you expect?)
The way I see it, if you're getting any kind of physical proof that you're a furry, someone is bound to find it eventually.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 24, 2009)

First of all....you have to sit down and think about a few things.

Doing it yourself?

Do you have the time?
You don't need days upon days to work on it. A few hours a week is good enough to eventually get it done. 

Do you have the motivation? Making one of these takes the ability to get motivated and stay motivated. You have to have it in you to have patience enough to follow it through.

Are you capable of following directions well?
There are several tutorials, on Youtube and on sites by makes such as Beetlecat, and Bladespark that are good for first timers. However you need to be able to follow directions.

If you mess up the first time, are you capable of learning from your mistakes and trying it again?
Most people who attempt to make a fursuit fail their first time. That's not a bad thing. A smart person will figure out what they did wrong, and find a way to fix it the next go around. You should realize that the first time might not come out the way you want it to, but if you are smart you will pay attention to what you did wrong, and maybe even research other techniques to try to make the next attempt turn out better.

On the other side...

If you are strapped for time, you don't tend to finish anything you start, and you are easily discouraged by failure, you may want to just save up and commission. Maybe you don't have the money to put up for a partial or a full suit. You can however get it in peices.

Save up and find someone who does things to a standard you like, and perhaps you can get a tail first. Then down the road save up and get some paws. Later on you can save up and get a head. Peice it together slowly until you have the whole thing. It's better to do that then then to waste money knowing you dont' really have it in you to make it yourself, and or going broke/starving because you wanted everything at once.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 24, 2009)

crazy_wolf said:


> no my some kids at school tried to set flame to one of the schools known furries
> 
> they failed



Buy one, you appear to not have the mental capacity necessary for making one. -_-


----------



## crazy_wolf (Jul 25, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Buy one, you appear to not have the mental capacity necessary for making one. -_-


 i did not realize that error


----------



## Geek (Jul 26, 2009)

Buying is the best solution but you have to wait for maker to build the suit + shipping... It might take months to get it home.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jul 28, 2009)

I made my first tail, then commissioned a second. Had lots of polyester batting, so the tail was shipped empty and I stuffed it myself at a savings. Footpaws take a bit more time--just glue foam onto an old pair of shoes and cover in faux fur. Made a set of hand paws from fleece gloves. Also commissioned a shoulder-length set. They were not cheap, but were nicely detailed with pads and claws.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 28, 2009)

Honestly I really think its easier to buy, unless like all the other people said, you have artistic talent.  I have some but not enough to make one myself so when I get old enough yeah I'll just buy one.  Where to buy?  Thats a good question.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 28, 2009)

where can u find a fur suit to buy do u go to like the shops or internet?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 28, 2009)

kitedj said:


> where can u find a fur suit to buy do u go to like the shops or internet?



When you seek to get a "Fursuit" you don't buy it like you buy a Halloween outift at Wal-mart. You can get suits already made that are up for sale on places like furbid.ws but usually people locate a suit maker online who's style they like..and they then work out having the costume made.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 28, 2009)

kitedj said:


> where can u find a fur suit to buy do u go to like the shops or internet?



you dont just buy one, you usually get one made for you specially.


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 29, 2009)

Uro said:


> Buying it is way easier and you won't scare people with it either because it will actually look decent. Your first two (or three) suits are gonna look bad because it's a learning thing.


 Hey, my suit is looking fantastic so far! The body fits perfectly and the gloves are very nice, though a little tight on my thumb but that can be adjusted (since I have a REALLY wide finger movement range.. And small grammer skills has I during the time of summer.) So I think it also depends on the amount of time and effort you put into it. The head is really the only tricky part, IMO. (But mine is a solid color so maybe that's just me hehe.)

But the debate on difficulty, I would have to say it's easy to buy one because it really doesn't take much effort to send some reference pics and some money via paypal.
I honestly think that it's fun making my suit so I think that counts for something. Yay


----------



## TwilightDreams (Jul 29, 2009)

I just tell my parents that I'm making a Halloween costume. *Shrugs* My mom doesn't really care. XD


----------

